# 1/24th Moebius RC Chariot Conversion.



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

This is the Moebius Chariot mounted on the Jargerndorfer 1 32 rc Pistenbully. I have done 2.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice looking chariot! Did you build the control panels in the back ground your self, too?


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Looks great. Any chance of a close up side on view so we can see the tracks clearly?

Love the 1:1 scale Jupiter 2 control panels too.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Have you built anymore?


----------

